# Metformin/Glucophage



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

ive recently heard that the med Metformin/Glucophage can mimick the effects of insulin when used with GH. Is this true? Has anyone used Metformin/Glucophage along side GH before? If so what dose did you run and what effects did it achieve?

many thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

No idea but my dad uses it as he is diabetic.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't say what it will do along with HGH, but metformin increases insulin sensitivity in muscle tissue. A few people use it along with slin to help nutrient partitioning.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> No idea but my dad uses it as he is diabetic.


yeah it is a type 2 med for diabetics


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

KRS said:


> I can't say what it will do along with HGH, but metformin increases insulin sensitivity in muscle tissue. A few people use it along with slin to help nutrient partitioning.


do you know what dose they run by any chance bud?


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

As far as i know mate it is the same as slin but i am not 100% , My dad was on injections for diabeties then got moved on to metformin because he was doing well..I can ask him what the craic is with it when he gets in from work, If no one replys on here.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> do you know what dose they run by any chance bud?


I have no idea what doses are used when run with slin.

I've only used it on refeed/cheat days.

I found 500mg 3 times a day kept me very full.

It's supposed to make the slin hit a lot harder, I've heard a few reports of people going hypo because of it.

It's can also be used to get in to ketosis quicker.

It gives me a gut ache and the ****s the first few days I take it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i have used it and it does make u alot more responsive to slin..

500mg before a slin jab works wonders


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DB said:


> i have used it and it does make u alot more responsive to slin..
> 
> 500mg before a slin jab works wonders


if i was to just use Metformin/Glucophage on its own without injecting slin what dose would you recommend?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mate u wanna use the search bar and look at some posts by kingprop.. he seems the most clued up, he did a metaformin thread before


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> if i was to just use Metformin/Glucophage on its own without injecting slin what dose would you recommend?


Metformin is fairly popular with the "livelonger" set in USA. They take the 850mg three times a day.

I've done that myself for month after month, and people are right, you do look full from it. And you can be a little less rigid with your diet.

Just persevere through the first few days of the ****s. It does get better. Although, be warned, even when used to it, the acrid cloying eggy farts they produce are like nothing I'd ever experienced before! Wow!

Even I had to leave the room!! :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

metformin makes you more sensitive to your own insulin.

Useful for cheat meals and as cap says it definatly makes you look a little fuller. People who have eaten **** for years should run it for months to help reverse their insulin insensitivity IMO.


----------



## Sik (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi.

The dosage of metmorfin you want to know depends how large is the meal that you are going to eat.

Yes it makes you look fuller.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

but does it bring strength ? Does it help adding lean muscle either directly or indirectly?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well it makes you create a biger insulin spike i imagine which will cause a better shuttling of nutrients. Will this have a direct effect on muscle mass. Id say yes. How much is very debatable and i am yet to here of any1 say its a must use supplement.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What it does on paper regards nutrient partionioning and increased insulin sensitivity make it attractive. Even if it is mininmal, it is just another tool in the ****nal. Have been using 1500-2000mg for around 5months now and am certainly leaner than I would normally be this time of year, that said I am stricter with the diet and do cardio, so far from conclusive.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

think i'll give it a miss and simply run pharma T3


----------

